

Seeking hacker to set up Arc News Forum - fnazeeri

It's probably a day or two worth of work for someone who knows what they're doing.  If you are interested in job contact me fn (at) altgate.com or via my blog at http://www.altgate.com.<p>Thx!
======
fnazeeri
Ok, if anyone is interested, I've got the basic forum up here

<http://news.virid.us:8080/news>

Now I need to figure out how to tweak things like color, text, ports, etc. (or
find someone who know who can do it)...any takers?

------
bayareaguy
Any reason you can't go with <http://slinkset.com> ?

